# Opera Identification



## masami19 (Jul 6, 2017)

In the late 80's I attended an opera at the Santa Fe Opera and I'm hoping someone can tell me what it was. Forgive my fleeting memory, all I can tell you is, it was in Latin; a tale of star crossed lovers, tragedy, all that, in the final scene (possibly of the first act) the woman (now a bear) is lifted toward the heavens where she becomes the constellation Ursa Major, (or Minor). 

Almost thirty years have passed and it has always stuck with me and I'd love to see it again.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Are you sure it was in Latin, or rather in Italian?.

Because the plot resembles of course Cavalli's "La Calisto".


----------



## masami19 (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes it very well could have been Italian.
Thanks I'll research La Calisto and let you know.


----------



## masami19 (Jul 6, 2017)

That was it schigolch. Thank you very much! I viewed a few performances on youtube, some horrible, some great and yes that last scene where Calisto is lifted into the stars brought it all back for me...off to the opera!


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

And I bet that's it. There aren't a lot of other uncommon Italian operas performed in that time. Wikipedia has a list of operas performed by Santa Fe Opera. _La Calisto_ was performed in Sante Fe in 1989, with Tatiana Troyanos.

Here's that final scene in a different production from Brussels:


----------



## masami19 (Jul 6, 2017)

That was wonderful! Thank you


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

masami19 said:


> That was it schigolch. Thank you very much! I viewed a few performances on youtube, some horrible, some great and yes that last scene where Calisto is lifted into the stars brought it all back for me...off to the opera!


Ooops, I hadn't seen this response when I posted mine!

But glad you enjoyed the clip!


----------

